# Trouble building py26-gstreamer-0.10.20 (-lpth strikes again)



## mcj (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

I'm having trouble building py26-gstreamer-0.10.20 from ports.  The config fails with the "-lpth not found" error that has been covered on these forums before, but the solution does not seem to be working for me, and I'm out of ideas.  Has anyone seen this?

Here is the error I see during the build:


```
configure: error: could not find Python lib
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to [email]multimedia@FreeBSD.org[/email] [maintainer] and attach
the
"/usr/obj/usr/ports/multimedia/py-gstreamer/work/gst-python-0.10.20/config.log"
including the output of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be
a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(e.g. an `ls /var/db/pkg`).
*** Error code 1
```

The logfile mentioned there is attached.  The relevant part:


```
configure:15095: cc -std=gnu99 -o conftest -O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include  -L/usr/local -pthread 
conftest.c  -L/usr/local/lib/python2.6/config -lpth -lutil -lm -lpython2.6 >&5
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpth
configure:15095: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
```

And to show my environment:


```
mcj@ark ~ % pkg_info | grep pth
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
pth-2.0.7           GNU Portable Threads
mcj@ark ~ % ldconfig -r | grep pth
        search directories: 
/lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg:/usr/local/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib/dovecot:/usr/local/lib/dovecot/imap
:/usr/local/lib/dovecot/lda:/usr/local/lib/dovecot/pop3:/usr/local/lib/gcc45:/usr/local/lib/libxul:/usr/local/lib/mysql:/usr/local/lib/pth:/usr
/local/lib/zsh
        239:-lpthread-stubs.0 => /usr/local/lib/libpthread-stubs.so.0
        528:-lmudflapth.0 => /usr/local/lib/gcc45/libmudflapth.so.0
        541:-lpth.20 => /usr/local/lib/pth/libpth.so.20
        542:-lpthread.20 => /usr/local/lib/pth/libpthread.so.20
mcj@ark ~ % ls -l /usr/local/lib/ | grep pth
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        28 Feb  7 12:33 libpth.so@ -> /usr/local/lib/pth/libpth.so
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel       958 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       992 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.la*
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        21 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.so@ -> libpthread-stubs.so.0
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      6170 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.so.0*
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel         8 Feb  7 12:35 pth/
mcj@ark ~ % ls -l /usr/local/lib/ | grep pth
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        27 Feb  7 12:46 libpth.a@ -> /usr/local/lib/pth/libpth.a
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        28 Feb  7 12:46 libpth.so@ -> /usr/local/lib/pth/libpth.so
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        31 Feb  7 12:46 libpth.so.20@ -> /usr/local/lib/pth/libpth.so.20
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel       958 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       992 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.la*
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        21 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.so@ -> libpthread-stubs.so.0
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      6170 Feb  7 12:20 libpthread-stubs.so.0*
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        31 Feb  7 12:46 libpthread.a@ -> /usr/local/lib/pth/libpthread.a
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        32 Feb  7 12:46 libpthread.so@ -> /usr/local/lib/pth/libpthread.so
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel        35 Feb  7 12:46 libpthread.so.20@ -> /usr/local/lib/pth/libpthread.so.20
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel         8 Feb  7 12:35 pth/
```


----------

